
Tesla insiders say 'it's a s--tshow' under beleaguered Elon Musk - lisper
https://nypost.com/2018/08/23/tesla-insiders-say-its-a-s-tshow-under-beleaguered-elon-musk/
======
marvinalone
I'm getting the impression that all the freaking out is coming from non-
techies. People that have been in the industry for a while are just shrugging
and saying "Yeah, that's professional software development for you.".

~~~
chris11
I'd be more comfortable with that explanation if it was from people in the
auto industry. I'd like Tesla to have better QA than developers normally do.

------
pascalxus
In the big picture of things, it's still early days. Tesla's only been around
for less than a decade and their model 3 only recently became available.
They'll get things sorted out over the next 10 years, I would imagine.

Once their reliability goes up, I'll consider purchasing a used model S. The
model S costs a lot to fix, so I wanna make sure I'm getting something that's
not broken. I think the incentives are in place to create a car that lasts a
long time. Unlike some others. BMW and mercedes, as far as I know, have
terrible reliability after the 10 year mark: they kinda self destruct.
Mechanics are always telling me how they see nothing but BMW and mercedes in
their shops.

~~~
jjeaff
I'm sure, given a decade and unlimited money, they will sort it out. But they
have to sort it out before their investor money runs out and the banks stop
loaning.

